# Main > Technical Support and Notices >  Facebook Connected - but no Facebook link in profile

## Big Mac

I just saw that one of my Cartographers' Guild friends had the words "Facebook Connected" under one of their posts.

I went and checked their profile, but didn't see a link to their Facebook page. I wondered if that was because I wasn't "Facebook Connected". I had a hunt around and managed to turn on the "Facebook Connected" thing on my own account, but I still don't see links to Facebook.

So what is this Facebook Connected thing, and how does it work for me?

Is it going to allow me to find Facebook friends on the Cartographers' Guild or find Cartographers' Guild friends on Facebook? Or is it just going to throw a lot of spam (i.e. "David just wrote a post on the Cartographers' Guild") onto my Facebook timeline?

Bizarrely, I looked in my profile and saw that there is a custom field for a link to a Twitter account, but no custom field for a link to a Facebook account. If you are going to get more connected with Facebook, maybe you should allow people to add a link to their Facebook account too.

----------

